# Codependent Goats



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I penned in a new area for the goats to browse specifically so I would not have to play goat herder all the time...the goats refuse to go into the new area without me! LOL...So I decided to get a few photos of them while I was playing goat herder INSIDE their new pen.

Delilah and her daughters, Hornsby and Moon Pie:









Jezabelle and her daughter, Flower









Benny:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Hornsby:









Moon Pie:









Flower:


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Awww they are so cute! ours are similar. We have all these lovely brush areas, kind of far away from their pens, but they won't go unless we come too


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice...... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW have those babies grown!! Beauties just like their moms  
Benny is such a handsome boy.

They are funny aren't they? My girls wouldn't go beyond their gate til I started up the hill, now thats where they usually are when they're not in their yard! Goofy goats


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

liz said:


> WOW have those babies grown!! Beauties just like their moms
> Benny is such a handsome boy.
> 
> They are funny aren't they? My girls wouldn't go beyond their gate til I started up the hill, now thats where they usually are when they're not in their yard! Goofy goats


I know they are huge--it is amazing how fast they grow up! Flower especially really chunked out after her brother left--I don't even think I can lift her anymore...she's not a goat, she's a pig! 

I am glad my goats are not the only ones that act like weenies...I guess goats in general are just insecure or something...LOL! :dance:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

They are funny!! Even though most have their "herd queen" they see us as their protector and need to be shown that it's ok to venture further than our back pockets :wink:


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

They're beautiful! I have to say I  Moon Pie!

Deb Mc


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

aw!!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

They are all so pretty, but I just love Benny he looks like a gentle giant! He reminds me of my Jake that is an alpine mix........My goats don't like going very far out into their own pasture area without me.....it is crazy.....I will walk them out there and get them busy browsing and then I sneak back towards the barn and quietly out the gate, but if one catches me it is all over and back to their saftey zone (right outside the barn door) they run!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

cdtrum said:


> They are all so pretty, but I just love Benny he looks like a gentle giant! He reminds me of my Jake that is an alpine mix........My goats don't like going very far out into their own pasture area without me.....it is crazy.....I will walk them out there and get them busy browsing and then I sneak back towards the barn and quietly out the gate, but if one catches me it is all over and back to their saftey zone (right outside the barn door) they run!


I had to laugh at this because I try to do the same thing--sneak away when the goats are not paying attention. As soon as they notice I am missing they start yelling their heads off and frantically looking for me...and that's if I even manage to get out of their sight...which I usually can't without one of them noticing. :ROFL:


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

They are so pretty and you can send Flower to me.


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

You sure have some really beautiful goats there! And what a nice place for them too.


----------

